# Dried Beef Roll-ups



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2013)

*Dried Beef Roll-ups*

These things are great at parties, and real easy to make.
The Step by Step instructions are in the captions of each picture below.
You can use Lebanon Bologna, or some other meat, but IMO Dried Beef is the best for this little treat.
I only made a small amount, because they were all for me, and I wanted to show you all how easy they are to make.
I will mention that you can add more of the mixture, but then you might want to put them in the fridge awhile before you slice them.

This is just another thing to do with the Dried Beef you can make by following the easy Step by Step at this link.
*How To Make Dried Beef:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/93718/smoked-dried-beef-with-lots-of-qview


Thanks for lookin',
Bear



Start with very thin sliced Dried Beef:









Mix Equal amounts of Cream Cheese with Prepared Horse Radish:









Lay out some slices, and spread the mixture on them:









One toothpick through each eventual roll-up. Since these are small slices, two toothpicks is fine:








Roll up as many as you want:








Cut them into individuals, cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate until serving:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2013)

That's a Blast from the Past going back to my Lancaster Co. days. I had a card party and an old Dutchy Lady brought Sweet Bologna Roll-Ups and one of the tastiest Spreads I ever had. It was a Pound of cream Cheese mixed with minced Dry Beef, Chopped Scallions and a bit of Horseradish...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks fantastic! I make some very similar but also put a small kosher dill pickle in there and slice them!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That's a Blast from the Past going back to my Lancaster Co. days. I had a card party and an old Dutchy Lady brought Sweet Bologna Roll-Ups and one of the tastiest Spreads I ever had. It was a Pound of cream Cheese mixed with minced Dry Beef, Chopped Scallions and a bit of Horseradish...JJ


So you didn't like mine?

The owner of "Knauss' Dried Beef" used to come to all of our Family Get-togethers. They were the biggest Dried Beef processors on the East Coast.

My SIL got all the Free Dried Beef she could handle. So we saw a lot of these, and every Christmas Morning at my Brother's house was "Creamed Chip Beef on Toast" for those of us who could make it there before Noon.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 23, 2013)

We do those too! Like Kat I like to put spicy pickles in there. Another favorite is smoked turkey cream cheese and cranberry. In the turkey one you can remove the cranberry and replace with avocado.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks fantastic! I make some very similar but also put a small kosher dill pickle in there and slice them!


Thanks Alesia!!!   Glad you liked mine!!

Pickle in there sounds tasty too!!!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> So you didn't like mine?
> 
> The owner of "Knauss' Dried Beef" used to come to all of our Family Get-togethers. They were the biggest Dried Beef processors on the East Coast.
> 
> ...


I like your product just fine. The post just reminded me of better days and good friends that have since passed...Knauss is a great dried beef. The best blend of dry but still maintained tenderness. Some I have had a crumbly and even creamed feels like sand in Gravy in your mouth


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 23, 2013)

That sounds fantastic bear. I haven't tried your dried beef recipe yet but I do cold smoke one similar that my  Grandpa (german) used to do where it would come out like beef bacon in a way, raw texture but smoked and cured. Your recipe would go great with that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I like your product just fine. The post just reminded me of better days and good friends that have since passed...Knauss is a great dried beef. The best blend of dry but still maintained tenderness. Some I have had a crumbly and even creamed feels like sand in Gravy in your mouth


Just checking---You didn't mention it.

Bill Knauss (3rd generation owner) passed away. His Son sold out to Alderfer, and took the money & ran.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## webowabo (Aug 24, 2013)

Great looking Roll Ups!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> That sounds fantastic bear. I haven't tried your dried beef recipe yet but I do cold smoke one similar that my  Grandpa (german) used to do where it would come out like beef bacon in a way, raw texture but smoked and cured. Your recipe would go great with that. Thanks for the idea.


Thanks TG !!!

You gotta try my Dried Beef. It's better than any store bought, including Knauss', Alderfers, and Hormel.

And it's real easy to make!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Great looking Roll Ups!


Thank You Mikey !!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I like your product just fine. The post just reminded me of better days and good friends that have since passed...Knauss is a great dried beef. The best blend of dry but still maintained tenderness. Some I have had a crumbly and even creamed feels like sand in Gravy in your mouth


Actually, I used to think theirs was the best until I learned how to make it. Mine is much better.

This is mine on this thread.

Bear


----------

